# new



## troggy01 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi my name is Annette diagnosed sep 2009 still confused just wanted to say hallo...


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Anette and welcome to the forum, what medication are you on? Ask as many questions as you want maybe we will be able to clear some of your confusions up xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Annette, welcome to the forum  There is a lot to take in to start with, but don't worry, you're not alone! There are lots of friendly, experienced people here who will try their best to answer your questions and set you on the road to good health and managing your diabetes well.

Here are a few links that may help:

Maggie Davey's letter to newly diagnosed Type 2s:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5836

and also Jennifer's good advice:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5835

If you haven't got it already, this book will be a great help: Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker (amazon link)

No question is considered 'silly', so ask away!


----------



## troggy01 (Aug 5, 2010)

1 metformin 3 times a day just confused about what to eat fed up of eating the same food everyday


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2010)

troggy01 said:


> 1 metformin 3 times a day just confused about what to eat fed up of eating the same food everyday



Have a look in the Recommended Books section and the Food section for ideas. Best recipe books to go for are the GI and GL diet books, e.g. http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7337

or http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7719


----------



## ladyengineer (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Annette

I see the usual welcoming committee are taking care of you already 

The only thing to remember around here seems to be that there is no such thing as a dumb question. At least that's waht I'm relying on right now!


----------



## troggy01 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi northerner thanks for your message will take a look at the sections you advised need all the help i can get


----------



## troggy01 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi ladyengineer thanks for the welcome it,s nice to talk to some other people in the same situation


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2010)

troggy01 said:


> 1 metformin 3 times a day just confused about what to eat fed up of eating the same food everyday



Hi Anette and do you think the met is working ok, what is a typical days blood sugar level for you , do you test even?.

P.S As Alan said take a look at the book section but also i would highly reccommend a book by the name of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker it can be found on amazon here is the link http://www.amazon.co.uk/Type-Diabet..._1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281038342&sr=8-1.It is a fantastic book and many of us type 2s have it and all found it really helpful.


----------



## scootdevon (Aug 5, 2010)

*Hello & welcome to the forum Annette, I'm also on metformin 3 times a day & i try to eat stuff wiv very low sugar in & test 3 times a day, also i go to the gym 3 times a day as i need to lose weight. 
Take a look at the type 2 book as advised earlier, good luck & remember no question too silly  *


----------



## am64 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi troggy welcome and well done for finding us ! are you testing ?


----------



## troggy01 (Aug 5, 2010)

HI Steffie nice to meet you.  i think it,s working i feel fine docs have said i dont need to test just yet will defo look the book up on amazon thanks.


----------



## troggy01 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi am64 thanks no not yet but feel great though


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2010)

troggy01 said:


> hi am64 thanks no not yet but feel great though



Thats good then , so you dont feel you need to be testing then?.

Do you have as good support system around you ?xx


----------



## troggy01 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi scootdevon nict to meet you am also trying to lose weight dont have to test yet docs have said.


----------



## am64 (Aug 5, 2010)

troggy01 said:


> hi am64 thanks no not yet but feel great though



it seems to vary around the country to test or not to test ...i was encouraged to test at first so i could work out what foods  made my sugars rise too much ...
but some gps are just doing 3 monthly HbA1c tests to see how the control is going ...how have your been if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## troggy01 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi steffie yes my sister is also diabetic has been for 2 years she is insulin dependent.


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2010)

troggy01 said:


> hi steffie yes my sister is also diabetic has been for 2 years she is insulin dependent.



oh right not that its a benifit but in a way at least you have that closeness and the Diabetes in common although i know type 1 and 2 are quite diffirent.Do you think your sis may want to join here?


----------



## troggy01 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi am64 i am also going 3 monthly and they have been fine


----------



## troggy01 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi steffie not sure if she already has she told me about the forum.


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2010)

troggy01 said:


> hi steffie not sure if she already has she told me about the forum.



OoOoo now im intrigued  wonder if she has posted .


----------



## am64 (Aug 5, 2010)

good stuff x as for the foods i just avoid all refined sugar and refined prepared food and have  reduced my carb intake ...bread and fruit sadly cause my sugars to rise drastically but really what i have learnt is 'Moderation' i used to be a real fruit Bat !!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 5, 2010)

A very late welcome to the forum from me too! 

As someone said earlier, there are no silly questions (but I reserve the right to give silly answers) 

Andy


----------



## PhilT (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Annette, welcome to the forum.


----------

